
Buffett on crypto: 'I can say with certainty that it will end badly' - nour_m
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/10/buffett-says-cyrptocurrencies-will-almost-certainly-end-badly.html
======
pdm55
Can anyone give a really simple English paraphrase of what Buffett is saying?

